# Having trouble finding a Queen Angelfish.



## Bispinosa (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I have been trying to order a juvenile Queen Angelfish, and one LFS told me they were unable to get one while the second said that the price on them is really high ($150 wholesale! The owner showed me the order sheet. It would actually be cheaper to order a larger-sized Queen.). The second LFS is going to see what prices they can find me. We also looked at some online sites and sure enough, almost nobody seems to have a juvenile Queen in stock...or any Queen for that matter. Anyone here care to share their two cents on the matter? Do you think this is just a temporary shortage, or part of some kind of trend? I moved to North Carolina less than a year ago, but before that remember seeing Queen Angelfish occasionally at a LFS in Maryland. 

Just curious. Thanks! It's gonna be the centerpiece fish in my 125. Yes, I am prepared to give her up if need be in the future.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

If you want my opinion, your 125 is stocked rather heavy and a Queen will likely cause compatability issues. My biggest concern is your Desjardini. I know you have an educated opinion and experience to make sound decisions, so just keep a close eye on them both as the Queen grows and wants more space.

As to the pricing issue, I wonder if it is somehow related to the new regulations governing the collection of corals and fish off the Florida coast (if I remember correct.) I have no other input on the price issue.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i have to agree with pasfur. im also feel very strong with no buying what you can't keep long term.


----------



## Bispinosa (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for your input! I'll let you know what I find out.

As for keeping a Queen angelfish at all...I agree it is iffy, even with lighter stocking. I have ideas for a larger aquarium, but not the space yet. (I am living in an apartment) However, and this is admittedly where emotion kicks in, I've had my sights on this species for quite a long time and I think what I will do is monitor the tank dynamic _very_ carefully (Well, I always do. Apart from skirmishes between the biggest bannerfish and the other two, things are quite calm now) as well as set a conservative estimate for when I will trade in the Queen if I cannot provide larger quarters for her.  I do not yet know what sizes of angelfish will be available to me and how quickly they grow, but I will put careful thought into it...including being willing to pony up more bucks for a juvi instead of a subadult if that means I am more likely to have better quarters for her and keep her by the time she reaches, say, 6-8 inches. 

I suppose I had better be careful about my Desjardini's quality of life as well. He's about 4 inches now. I have seen how large they can get, but have gotten various recommendations as to their tank size requirements. (I know a lot of recommendations out there are suspect!!!) He's a peaceful fish, doesn't even bother the small blue hippo tang. We'll see.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Bispinosa said:


> I suppose I had better be careful about my Desjardini's quality of life as well. He's about 4 inches now. I have seen how large they can get, but have gotten various recommendations as to their tank size requirements. (I know a lot of recommendations out there are suspect!!!) He's a peaceful fish, doesn't even bother the small blue hippo tang. We'll see.


You are clearly a guy who appreciates the scientific names in the hobby. Remember, the Desjardini is a Zebrasoma species. The Blue Hippo is a Paracanthurus. Their natural behaviors are very different and there is no reason to expect any disagreements inside an aquarium.

Although Zebrasoma's do not grow are large, they become much more aggressive as they mature and become very territorial to any perceived threats. The Queen Angel has similar shape and similar behavior patterns inside a glass box full of water. 

I think you are wise to purchase a younger and smaller Queen, to increase your chances of success with these 2 fish cohabiting. As to the 125 gallon tank size, i think it is ok. It is only the mix of fish that I perceive as a possible issue in a "smaller" sized aquarium (for the species chosen).


----------



## Bispinosa (Mar 7, 2009)

Learning the scientific names just winds up helping a lot, especially in the case of the Pacific vs. Red Sea/Desjardini Sailfin Tangs or the many different "Blue Tangs!" I had read up that mixing tangs of different genera was a lot easier than, say, putting two Zebrasoma species in the same tank (I don't know if I would have taken the risk or not otherwise). Anyhow, I should be getting a call late Monday morning about what, if any, Queen angels are available and a word about their condition, size, and price. I'll follow up and let you all know what I go with, what I paid for it, etc. just in case anyone else out there winds up with a similar question.


----------

